# Alexandra's Project



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Has anyone seen this Aussie film? I stumbled across it last night...and wish I hadn't. It's about an Australian housewife who imprisons her husband and psychologically tortures him and cuckolds him with the next door neighbor. 

I didn't get it. I couldn't figure out if it was a horror movie, psychodrama, psycothriller...

I didn't get the sense that it was made by a militant feminist, but it was definitely mysandrous. 

I couldn't figure out what the husband had done that was so bad. Yeah he was a typical oversexed idiot who, like most of us men, was oblivious to his wife's unhappiness, but damn...

Maybe she was just a fvcking psycho, and there was no hidden meaning. I was left confused and a little pissed. I don't like movies that jerk my chain.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Do you want to link a trailer?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bzh3U-jYEXY


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

looks disturbing. 

Must watch.

If you like the weird ones:

"The Serbian Film"...use caution...you can't un-see it
"Nekromantik I & II"
"AntiChrist"
"Happiness"
"120 Days of Sodom"


My Favorite:
"Threads"


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm sure there's some guy out there somewhere that this is exactly his fantasy.

I mean, there's that whole "hot wife" thing, right?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MarriedDude said:


> looks disturbing.
> 
> Must watch.
> 
> ...


I saw _The Serbian Film_. I was able to handle everything but the baby rape. It was a fake snuff film. Okay, I get it. But infant rape? That was uncalled for. :nono:

_Antichrist_ was hilarious. Charlotte Gainsburg is the worst actress on the planet. I actually laughed through the whole thing. 

Haven't seen the others.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

marduk said:


> I'm sure there's some guy out there somewhere that this is exactly his fantasy.
> 
> I mean, there's that whole "hot wife" thing, right?


Oh yeah. I'm not one of those guys. I found it sickening.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

marduk said:


> I'm sure there's some guy out there somewhere that this is exactly his fantasy.
> 
> I mean, there's that whole "hot wife" thing, right?


I don't know...kidnapped cuckold can't be a thing...I mean..damn


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm watching it now on Hulu during my lunch break. I already suspect that I'm going to be sorry.

Damn masochistic tendencies.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

MarriedDude said:


> I don't know...kidnapped cuckold can't be a thing...I mean..damn


I dare you to google it.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

marduk said:


> I dare you to google it.


It is....unfortunately. A thing


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I will pick up some flowers and a nice Merlot for Mrs. Amp tonight.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Has anyone seen this Aussie film? I stumbled across it last night...and wish I hadn't. It's about an Australian housewife who imprisons her husband and psychologically tortures him and cuckolds him with the next door neighbor.
> 
> I didn't get it. I couldn't figure out if it was a horror movie, psychodrama, psycothriller...


LOL. Sounds like your typical WW thread over in CWI.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

GTdad said:


> I'm watching it now on Hulu during my lunch break. I already suspect that I'm going to be sorry.
> 
> Damn masochistic tendencies.


*Must not be a lot of work going on in the office this sunny afternoon! Just how in the hell are you doing, GT?*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *Must not be a lot of work going on in the office this sunny afternoon! Just how in the hell are you doing, GT?*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, I turned it off at about the 40 minute mark, about the time she started telling him (via recording) about her breast cancer. If I'm smart, I'll leave there.

I've been doing well, bud. Busy as all hell (you may have read about the women's basketball coach down the road).

Everything good with you? Still living on the ranch?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

> I didn't get the sense that it was made by a militant feminist, but it was definitely mysandrous.


Can this board please stop with the gratuitous flaming of feminists?

This move was written and directed by a man. Five of the seven producers are men. 

Alexandra's Project (2003) - Full Cast & Crew - IMDb


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't want to be intrigued, but I'm totally intrigued. This needs to happen.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

GTdad said:


> Oh, I turned it off at about the 40 minute mark, about the time she started telling him (via recording) about her breast cancer. If I'm smart, I'll leave there.
> 
> I've been doing well, bud. Busy as all hell (you may have read about the women's basketball coach down the road).
> 
> Everything good with you? Still living on the ranch?


*Everything is wonderful here in beautiful downtown Snook! 

Need to get your butt out here to help give the hogs their "shots" and then go get a big ribeye and a cold brew at Sodolak's!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

@norajane militant feminists are a minority of feminists, and men can be feminists and militant feminists.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

naiveonedave said:


> @*norajane* militant feminists are a minority of feminists, and men can be feminists and militant feminists.


Yes, all true. But you know he wasn't talking about male feminists with that remark. And that he considered the subject matter of the movie as feminist rather than what it is - a not uncommon male fantasy - is telling as well. It was gratuitous, without thought, automatic reflex. I think he's smarter than that, and knows more about men than that.

@*Bandit*, check out literotica. Read the stories written by men in the "Loving Wives" section. Then try "Interracial." For fun, go to "SciFi"


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

norajane said:


> Yes, all true. But you know he wasn't talking about male feminists with that remark. And that he considered the subject matter of the movie as feminist rather than what it is - *a not uncommon male fantasy* - is telling as well. It was gratuitous, without thought, automatic reflex. I think he's smarter than that, and knows more about men than that.
> 
> @*Bandit*, check out literotica. Read the stories written by men in the "Loving Wives" section. Then try "Interracial." For fun, go to "SciFi"


for all that is holy....it can't be that damn common. Damn it

it's gotta be some kind of self-loathing thing...who fantasises about that kind stuff. i thought i was adventurous. this stuff makes me feel more vanilla than super ultra-vanilla-bean style vanilla.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

norajane said:


> Can this board please stop with the gratuitous flaming of feminists?
> 
> This move was written and directed by a man. Five of the seven producers are men.
> 
> Alexandra's Project (2003) - Full Cast & Crew - IMDb


Yeah I just looked that up. 

I'm not flaming feminists. Just militant feminists. Men can be feminists too ya know.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

norajane said:


> Yes, all true. But you know he wasn't talking about male feminists with that remark. And that he considered the subject matter of the movie as feminist rather than what it is - a not uncommon male fantasy - is telling as well. It was gratuitous, without thought, automatic reflex. I think he's smarter than that, and knows more about men than that.
> 
> @*Bandit*, check out literotica. Read the stories written by men in the "Loving Wives" section. Then try "Interracial." For fun, go to "SciFi"


Hmmm....

I'll lie and say I will. And we'll pretend I did.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

MarriedDude said:


> for all that is holy....it can't be that damn common. Damn it
> 
> it's gotta be some kind of self-loathing thing...who fantasises about that kind stuff. i thought i was adventurous. this stuff makes me feel more vanilla than super ultra-vanilla-bean style vanilla.


I don't get "50 Shades of Gray" either, but wow, did that become a hit with women!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

norajane said:


> I don't get "50 Shades of Gray" either, but wow, did that become a hit with women!


I saw it. Frankly I was disappointed. I'm not into dom/sub stuff to begin with. 

Here is the problem with 50 Shades... 

There are a lot of men out there who feel threatened by that kind of stuff...women wanting their men to be more dominant and aggressive in bed. Here's the rub as I see it: most of us guys are taught from an early age to be gentle with women. We grow up with that mantra. It is the social more that keeps most of us from being violent brutes towards our wives.

Now with all this dom/sub stuff hitting our culture, it is going to cause a lot of confusion with men whose wives want them to be more like Christian Grey. What I fear is that some men would take it too far into the realm of outright abuse...maybe even to rape. 

A man with rapist tendencies is the last guy a woman wants being her dom. 

I'm a big, strong guy. I could knock the average woman through a wall if I wanted to. I have never raised my hand to a woman in anger and never will, but I will admit that getting rough or dom with a woman in bed scares me. I would be afraid I would hurt her...badly, because I often underestimate my strength. 

I cannot even give women back massages because my hands are so strong I would leave them bruised.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

That's one of the problems with trying to translate fantasies into movies, and more so into real life. Neither fantasy nor movie has to consider the real life concerns and consequences, like you'd have to do if you were to try to live them out. And then it requires a lot of communication and questions and answers in order to make sure everyone knows what the expectations are and are not, what the limits are and are not, and most important, agree to them. 

Yet, erotic turn-ons aren't rational, necessarily, so it's hard to put into words which element of Christian Gray is the turn on for a particular woman. And trying to put it into words when you can't explain it to yourself? 

Human sexuality is complex, and I know we aren't taught a whole lot about the mental part of it, or even how to talk about it.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Jesus. Doesn't this guy have a sledgehammer or reciprocating saw? I guarantee you I wouldn't be trapped in the house. Ten minutes left to go.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

norajane said:


> Yes, all true. But you know he wasn't talking about male feminists with that remark. And that he considered the subject matter of the movie as feminist rather than what it is - a not uncommon male fantasy - is telling as well. It was gratuitous, without thought, automatic reflex. I think he's smarter than that, and knows more about men than that.
> 
> @*Bandit*, check out literotica. Read the stories written by men in the "Loving Wives" section. Then try "Interracial." For fun, go to "SciFi"


Well, there goes my weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

marduk said:


> I'm sure there's some guy out there somewhere that this is exactly his fantasy.
> 
> I mean, there's that whole "hot wife" thing, right?


Women, too.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know about the scenario presented in this movie as being anyone's fetish, it just left me pissed off at everybody. I would have counted it as a happy ending if the husband sliced and diced his neighbor at the end, but no, just abject cruelty and degradation to the point where I was reminded of those mindless torture porn movies like "hostel" or some such thing where there's no point beyond suffering and pain.

Thumbs down.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

norajane said:


> That's one of the problems with trying to translate fantasies into movies, and more so into real life. Neither fantasy nor movie has to consider the real life concerns and consequences, like you'd have to do if you were to try to live them out. And then it requires a lot of communication and questions and answers in order to make sure everyone knows what the expectations are and are not, what the limits are and are not, and most important, agree to them.
> 
> Yet, erotic turn-ons aren't rational, necessarily, so it's hard to put into words which element of Christian Gray is the turn on for a particular woman. And trying to put it into words when you can't explain it to yourself?
> 
> Human sexuality is complex, and I know we aren't taught a whole lot about the mental part of it, or even how to talk about it.


I definitely agree. 

We have a woman poster on TAM now who is complaining about her husband not being assertive enough sexually. I would venture to guess that at some point in her husband's past he got busted and punished by someone for using his strength or being unnecessarily forceful. Some guys get gun-shy from that. 

Put this guy in bed with a woman who now wants him to throw her around a little bit? The mixed messages are too much. Men freeze up. They are being given conflicting signals. Be gentle with me... be rough with me... don't hurt me...hurt me...I like it rough...oh please stop....

It fvcks with a guy's mind. No wonder guys cannot perform.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

GTdad said:


> I don't know about the scenario presented in this movie as being anyone's fetish, it just left me pissed off at everybody. I would have counted it as a happy ending if the husband sliced and diced his neighbor at the end, but no, just abject cruelty and degradation to the point where I was reminded of those mindless torture porn movies like "hostel" or some such thing where there's no point beyond suffering and pain.
> 
> Thumbs down.


Well for me it was "What is the message here?" 

Did the husband deserve what he got? I don't think he deserved it. 

I think the wife is just a fvcking psycho. 

This is what I mean by a filmmaker jerking my chain. I don't like David Lynch for that reason. He's all style and no substance. I don't like being deliberately confused unless there is an end goal or message the director is trying to convey. First time I ever saw _Eraserhead_, I thought "What the fvck is the point of this movie?" Same with _Antichrist._


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Well for me it was "What is the message here?"
> 
> Did the husband deserve what he got? I don't think he deserved it.
> 
> I think the wife is just a fvcking psycho.


Oh no doubt. You're going to take the kids out of my life forever, even their pictures, because I brought a f*cking cucumber to bed? And your pissed off because I groped your tits and three minutes later allow the Pillsbury doughboy next door to do the same because he wired up your house?

I just hated seeing the husband crumble at the end. I'd advocate for a Part II where he tracks her down, gets the kids, and sells her to a brothel in Papua New Guinea. NOW we're talking fetish, brother.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

GTdad said:


> Oh no doubt. You're going to take the kids out of my life forever, even their pictures, because I brought a f*cking cucumber to bed? And your pissed off because I groped your tits and three minutes later allow the Pillsbury doughboy next door to do the same because he wired up your house?
> 
> I just hated seeing the husband crumble at the end. I'd advocate for a Part II where he tracks her down, gets the kids, and sells her to a brothel in Papua New Guinea. NOW we're talking fetish, brother.


I would have broken through the floor, lit the house on fire, and then crawled under the floor until the fire department got there top bust me out. Then I would have had the cops bust her and the BF both for illegal imprisonment. 

But that's all fantasy. Nothing about this movie is realistic. It was made to provoke an emotional response. I don't mind movies that do that as long as there is a bigger agenda, but to make a movie where the emotional response is the end, and not the means to the end, just pisses me off.


----------

